# Dog has lymes disease!!!(Quick)



## Lizzie098 (Sep 3, 2011)

My dog has lymes    disease and I was just wondering what all of you have used for treating it? I read that doxycycline is often used. Then I read that it is the same as oxytetracycline. So my question is has anyone ever used oxytetracycline for their dog? And how much? Or what have you used for lymes disease and how much? Thanks for ANY help that you can give!


----------



## elevan (Sep 3, 2011)

I've never had to deal with it...but I would be doing whatever my vet prescribed.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 3, 2011)

Very sorry to hear this.   I too, never had to deal with it.  But have had cases in New Jersey.  X2 on vet and going with what he prescribes.


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 4, 2011)

z


----------



## freemotion (Sep 4, 2011)

Because of where you live, you may have to have your vet call someone on the East coast, preferably in CT, where  Lyme disease is rampant.  It was first discovered and named after Lyme, CT, from what I understand.  


It is usually treated with antibiotics but for weeks.  You need to do this with a vet's supervision.


----------



## Lizzie098 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the help!! Lady is doing much better!    I know she has lymes disease because of her simptoms and actions!(I will be going into vet school in 2 years, so I know 'some' about this stuff). I have her on an antibiotic and like I said she is up and walking and woofing again!    Also Lymes disease is VERY high in our part of WI, So I need to start using a tick repelent on the dogs I guess. Atleast some good is comming out of all of this, I have learned so much more about this disease so hopefully if will never happen again.


----------



## Lizzie098 (Sep 5, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Lizzie
> 
> have you taken this dog to the vet?  How do you KNOW that it has lyme disease?
> 
> ...


Lady was only aggressive to our other dog when she would jump on her. She only did that because she was in pain and well, didn't want her jumping on her! I know Lymes disease needs to be treated fast, we when and got the pills right after we found them at a store. But thank you so much for the info, I know dogs some times act different when they are sick. But that is only because they are sick and don't know how else to tell us, or because the disease is messing with their brain.


----------



## Goatherd (Sep 5, 2011)

> when and got the pills right after we found them at a store


What antibiotic are you using to treat your dog?


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 5, 2011)

z


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 5, 2011)

I second getting a blood test.  A friend of ours had 3 of her dogs come down with lymes one summer after a deer population explosion the year before.  It knocked years off of the life of their dogs by the time it was treated.


----------



## Lizzie098 (Sep 5, 2011)

So first of all like I said before, thank you all for all the concern and help that you gave me! Second, I know she has lymes disease and she is being treated for it (like I said she is doing very good. At first she would not even want to get up but now she is running jumping and barking again!  :bun  ) Also like I said she never did or has shown any sighns off aggresion to anyone (except to our other dog when eating, but that's normal. If she ever shows any sighns of aggresion we will take her to our vet.) And I know I do not have a licence but to go to the vet around here is VERY expensive for testing for lymes disease and other stuff. (Other people treat their own dogs for it without the vet its so common here! But since it never truely leaves the dogs body, in the end, its usually the disease that takes them    .) If she seems to start getting tired or sick again then we will take her in. And the pills that I am giving her are from the 'tetracycline' family (They are a common pill used for the treatment of lymes disease). She will have to be on them for a little over a month.  I am thinking of small 'vet assistant' but I might change to large, I am not sure yet. Our area has a huge demand for large vets and assistants but I really like working with dogs and cats. I don't know I'll just have to see what the future brings!


----------



## Lizzie098 (Sep 5, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> I second getting a blood test.  A friend of ours had 3 of her dogs come down with lymes one summer after a deer population explosion the year before.  It knocked years off of the life of their dogs by the time it was treated.


No matter when it is 'caught' it will take years off any dog because it never really leaves their body. So the best thing you can do is prevent it at all costs!


----------



## Goatherd (Sep 6, 2011)

> So the best thing you can do is prevent it at all costs!


Hence the suggestion of blood test and vet visit.


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 6, 2011)

z


----------



## Lizzie098 (Sep 6, 2011)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> > So the best thing you can do is prevent it at all costs!
> 
> 
> Hence the suggestion of blood test and vet visit.


Well of course you can do that if your dog does get it. But I am saying you should try to prevent it first.


----------



## SheepGirl (Sep 6, 2011)

A girl I go to school with has Lyme's Disease. It is not curable, but I do believe she takes medications to control it. Usually once a year for about a week, she won't be in school because she feels so lethargic and she doesn't have any energy whatsoever.


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 6, 2011)

x


----------



## Lizzie098 (Sep 7, 2011)

I just wanted to say that the vaccine for lymes disease does not stop it from accuring. Even alot of vets do not encourage it because they know that if the dog gets bit by an infected tick it will still get it. And I also want to say that I have talked to a vet about Lady and he said i am doing the right thing. He uses the same pills, and dosage that I am using for her, will most of his dogs.  Several people I know got the disease last year. As of now they are fine, bt when they where going through the treatment it was very hard for them.


----------



## Kaitie09 (Sep 12, 2011)

My dog was diagnosed when she was 1 1/2yr old. We had adopted her and the first time we took her to the vet, had blood work done. He said that is was too far progressed that she probably got it when she was a puppy and there was no use for medication. He told us what to look for and just to give her some Tylonal when it effects her. 

She is now 8 1/2 and gets along great. She still outruns our 4yr old too. Every once in a while, She cannot walk on her right back leg. However, she never seems to be in any pain from it. This normally occurs if she is out in humid or rainy weather too much, or if she runs too much. My mom actually takes her to her chiropractor and he massages her. She runs out of there like a new puppy. We take her to the lake during the summer so she gets a lot of water therapy too. Other than that, she does not show any symptoms or aggression


----------



## Okie Amazon (Sep 12, 2011)

A dog on long term doxy NEEDS TO BE ON AN ACID REDUCER/STOMACH SOOTHER AS WELL!  



Spoken by someone who lost a little Dobie bitch during emergency surgery for a perforated ulcer caused by doxycycline!!!!!


Check with your vet about Omeprazole or Carafate.


----------



## Lizzie098 (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah Lady seems like she is doing good. She is due for her checkup with the vet tomorrow, so I will be asking him about that and many other things!


----------

